# My sons first project - small shelf



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

My son (12) has been wanting to build something so I helped him build a small shelf for his grandmother for Christmas. I let him make all the measurements and I just double checked them before he made the cuts. He did a good job using the tools and did not get in a hurry. Once it was assembled, his attention span went away so we put everything away. We'll try and get it finished this week. I'll post pics as the progress continues. Thanks, Steven

P.S. - How does the woodworking world feel about letting 12 year old kids run the saws? He only uses them while I am there with him. He does a good job and quickly reminds me to put my glasses and ear protection on.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

A few more pictures. Thanks, Steven


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats, looks great!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Great first job! Looks great.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

I think it is a good thing to allow him to use the saws at his age with your close supervision. They are very impressionable at that age and it is easier to in still safe and proper use of the tools that way when he gets older and is wanting to build deer blinds or whatever else teenagers build he will know how to use the equipment. I learned at a very early age and think it's a very good thing for them to learn. Very glad my father and grandfather taught me. Helped having a complete wood shop next door to my house. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Nice shelf--that is a great first project!

I think he has proven that he is able to run the saw. When he is older he will be able to work without your supervision.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks like excellent work to me. The young acorn didn't fall too far from the tree..LOL

Re: the tools ??.. Great idea under close supervision.. Jigsaw and table saw are OK.. The one that STILL scares me is my bandsaw. That thing can grab things away from anyone without notice... Extreme care on that one if needed...

Got a feeling Granny is gonna be tickled pink come Christmas morning....


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great project for the youngster!! Good work.

I agree with the others on him learning to use the tools under your supervision. Good job letting him get his hands on things at that age. In my opinion, the jigsaw and miter saw are good to start with. On the table saw and band saw I think I'd let him watch for a while before using those. As OF mentioned the bandsaw can grab things quickly. And, well, the table saw not only grabs things but kickback is a real thing and dangerous so extreme concentration is required there.


----------



## Fish junkie (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice project! I don't think he's too young, like the others have said train him well and he will come to respect machines that could hurt him which will help Dad out when he starts driving. From the pics it looks like he has a talent for woodworking, so keep up the good work.


----------



## Fish junkie (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice project! I don't think he's too young, like the others have said train him well and he will learn to respect machines that could hurt him which will help Dad out when he starts driving. From the pics it looks like he has a talent for woodworking, so keep up the good work.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whoops !!!!..... We just got 'Melonized'... Ain't seen one of those in a loooong time......:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone. We got the molding on today and hope top get it ready for stain tomorrow. Thanks, Steven


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I have been busy the past few weeks and finally found a little time the get Landon's finished project posted. Thanks, Steven


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

The finished product. I think Landon was pretty impressed with how it turned out. It looks really good. His granny loved it and has it hanging at her back door to hang keys on and whatever else. Now we are thumbing through the pages to see what's next. My wife wants a mobile kitchen cart/island so that may be the next project. If you want the plans, here is the website that we used ( www.ana-white.com ). There are lots of free plans on there. Thanks, Steven


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

That is beautiful!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

He is old enough with supervision. Maturity is best indicator. Some are not ready at 30.

When I was in Junior High I was using table saw, joiner, planer, drill press, etc.


----------

